# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Αυτοματισμος για autostart/autooff γεννητριας!!

## lasenios

Γεία σας,,,,
ψαχνώ να βρώ ετοιμο συστηματακι το οποίο θα μπορει να δει οτι κοπηκε το ρευμα, να δςσει εντολη να βαλει η γεννητρια μπροστα, και οταν ερθει το ρευμα να την ξανακλεισσι και να γυρίσει στο διτκυο.
ακουγεται απλο...αλλα με μια ερευνα που εκανα τετοιοι ετοιμοι πινακες πωλούνται γυρώ στα 600 ευρώ....πολλα δεν ειναι>?>?

παρακαλώ οποιος μπορεί να βοηθησει,να βρώ ετοιμη την πλακετα που θα τα ελεγχει αυτα,και απλα να βαλω μεγαλυτερα ρελε για το 220.
ευχαριστώ
επισης  οποιοσ μπορει ας παραθέσει ενα σχεδιο για το πώς συνδέονται -γενητρια-πινακας-Δεή.

----------


## tenelec

Καλησπέρα lasenios.

Αν δεν έχεις βρει λύση τότε διάβασε και το υπόλοιπο, αλλιώς αγνόησέ το.

Για την λειτουργία που θέλεις μπορείς να βρεις έναν επιτηρητή τάσης τριφασικό ή μονοφασικό (της RELEC) καθώς επίσης και 2 ρελέ.
Στο μαγαζί με τα ηλεκτρολογικά υλικά θα τους ρωτήσεις για την συνδεσμολογία.

Αν είσαι Αθήνα και δυσκολευθείς, θα μου στείλεις email για να σου δώσω την διεύθυνση ενός καταστήματος που θα σου δώσουν την σωστή λύση.

Δημήτριος

----------


## sv9cvk

Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο 
Δεν ειναι μονο ο επιτηρητης τασης και 2 ρελε ειναι και αλλες παραμετροι που πρεπει να μπουν!!
ΠΧ
εντολη μιζας για εκκινηση της γεννητριας για ενα χρονικο διαστημα
ελεγχος αν η γεννητρια εχει μπει μπροστα αν οχι προσπαθεια ξανα 
αν εχει παρει μπροστα ελεγχος αν η ταση ειναι οκ αν ειναι μετα απο Χ χρονο μπαινει στο φορτιο
αν ερθει η ταση απο ΔΕΗ μετα απο λιγα λεπτα γινεται η μεταγωγη με κενο μερικων sec και η γενν δεν σβυνει αλλα μενει 
για λιγο μηπως και....(ΔΕΗ ειναι οτι θελει κανει!!!)
Πρεπει να υπαρχει μανδαλωση και ηλεκτρικη και μηχανικη για τυχων εκπληξεις !!!! (Δεν θα ηθελες να παραλληλησεις την γεννητρια με το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ πιστεψε με!!!)
Κυκλωμα φορτισης μπαταριας
Κυκλωμα ελεγχου απο την μπαταρια !!
Μπορεις να το φτιαξεις και μονος σου αν προκειται για μικρη γεννητρια για φωτισμο μονο αλλα για μεγαλη τα 600 ευρω δεν ειναι καθολου πολλα
Αλλα προσεχε αυτου του ειδους οι κατασκευες πρεπει να γινονται απο ατομα που εχουν την εμπειρια και οχι για πειραματισμο γιατι και επικινδυνες (και για σωματικες αλλα και υλικες βλαβες)ειναι και 
αν γινονται απο μη εξουσιοδοτημενα ατομα και παρανομες!!!
Εγω σε μια γεννητρια 30KVA εχω φτιαξει ενα κυκλωμα μεταγωγης με ενα LOGO της SIEMENS αλλα μην νομισεις οτι στοιχισε πιο φτηνα απο το ετοιμο!!!
Χρηστος

----------


## DT200

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι με ένα μικροελενκτή γίνετε σχετικά εύκολα και πολύ φτηνά.  
Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο για εμένα, είναι η αγορά γεννήτριας με μίζα 
Διότι η τιμή της εκτοξεύεται, τα υπόλοιπα κούτσα, κούτσα,  θα γίνουν !

----------


## sv9cvk

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι με ένα μικροελενκτή γίνετε σχετικά εύκολα και πολύ φτηνά.  
> Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο για εμένα, είναι η αγορά γεννήτριας με μίζα 
> Διότι η τιμή της εκτοξεύεται, τα υπόλοιπα κούτσα, κούτσα,  θα γίνουν !



Και βεβαια γινεται αλωστε και το LOGO βασικα κατι τετοιο ειναι οχι ομως οτι μπορει να γινει με εναν επιτηρητη και δυο ρελε 
Θελει αρκετες παραμετρους που θελουν να ρυθμιστουν σωστα παντα και με ασφαλεια γιαυτο πρεπει να γινεται απο εμπειρους τεχνικους και με κανενα τροπο για πειραματισμο.
Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι η χειροκινητη  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   !!! μεταγωγικος 1-0-2
για γεννητρια χωρις πολλα πολλα :P  :P  :P 
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ  ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ(Ναι το φωναζω ,στην γλωσσα του internet!!!!!)
Χρηστος

----------


## dimitris_p

Καλησπέρα.Παιδιά θέλω να κάνω αυτό ακριβώς που ρωτάει και φίλος εδώ.Σε βουνό που υπάρχει πομπός ωστε όταν πέφτει η ΔΕΗ να παίρνει μπροστά η γεννήτρια.Ισχύς της γεννήτριας κάπου στα 2kva.Υπάρχει τίποτε έτοιμη αυτή η πλακέτα?Σίγουρα υπάρχει αλλά που θα την βρούμε είναι το θέμα. :Confused1:

----------


## soulhealer

> Καλησπέρα.Παιδιά θέλω να κάνω αυτό ακριβώς που ρωτάει και φίλος εδώ.Σε βουνό που υπάρχει πομπός ωστε όταν πέφτει η ΔΕΗ να παίρνει μπροστά η γεννήτρια.Ισχύς της γεννήτριας κάπου στα 2kva.Υπάρχει τίποτε έτοιμη αυτή η πλακέτα?Σίγουρα υπάρχει αλλά που θα την βρούμε είναι το θέμα.



υπάρχει γεννήτρια 2Kva  με μίζα?? για χειρόμιζες ήξερα μόνο.. πάντως Δημήτρη αν ακόμα σε ενδιαφέρει πες μου.. ή αν βρήκες κάποια λύση πάλι δεκτή να την ακούσουμε

----------


## thelegr

πιστευω, χωρις να ξερω κιολας με μια πυλη not και καποια μικροτζατζαλα για την προσαρμογη των τασεων και ρελεδια γινεται δουλεια.... αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος, να μαθω κι εγω

----------


## tomka

Καλησπερα....

Ο συγκεκριμενος αυτοματισμος για την αυτοματη εκκινηση της γεννητριας και τροφοδοσια των φορτιων απο τη γεννητρια θελει μεγαλη προσοχη. Κι αυτο γιατι αν γινει καποιο λαθος υπαρχει περιπτωση η ταση της γεννητριας να γυρισει προς το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ με ολα τα αρνητικα επακολουθα για καποιον που κανει εργασιες στο δικτυο.... Οποτε καθε πειραματισμος θελει μεγαλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ...

----------


## ds electronics

Κοίταξε αυτο.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55110

----------


## midiman

Ενα απλο πραγμα ζητησε ο ανθρωπος και τον ταραξαν στις θεωριες....και μη ετουτο και μη το αλλο και θα καει η μηχανη και λοιπα..
Παρε αυτον τον απλο ελεγκτη, τον εχω αγορασει και εγω με καμια 150ευρω.
Εχει το διαγραμμα συνδεσης πανω ολα μια χαρα και δουευει σαν ρολοι,να θυμασε ΠΑΝΤΑ οσο πιο απλο τοσο πιο καλο !!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATS-102-Gene...-/151224808535

----------


## vasilllis

που το ξεθαψες ρε τσακαλι??

----------


## midiman

Θες ακομα πιο φτηνο ......για αυτον εδω λεμε.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/DATAKOM-DKG-...ROL-PANEL-ATS/

----------


## vasilllis

Μονο που αυτα ειναι αυτοματισμος μεταγωγης πηγων οχι εκκινησης ηζ(αν θυμαμαι καλα).χωρια οτι ο φιλος τα ζηταγε 4 χρονια πριν  :Smile:

----------


## bluesman85

συγνωμη μπορεις να ποσταρεις ενα συννημενο με το προγραμμα του logo που εχεις φτιαξει για την μεταγωγη????

----------


## lepouras

αυτό το θέμα πρέπει να πάρει βραβείο με τα περισσότερα ξεθαψίματα και τα λιγότερα ποστ.
ξεκίνησε το 2007, το ξέθαψαν  το 2010, το ξυπνήσανε το 2011, το βρήκε η αρχαιολογική σκαπάνη ξανά το 2015 και μπήκε στο στόχαστρο τον αρχαιολόγων πάλι τώρα εν έτη 2018. και όλα αυτά μέσα σε 16 μηνύματα.

----------


## vasilllis

> συγνωμη μπορεις να ποσταρεις ενα συννημενο με το προγραμμα του logo που εχεις φτιαξει για την μεταγωγη????



Απλό είναι να το φτιάξεις αν γνωρίζεις.μικρες διάφορες λόγω των ρελε ή διακοπτών που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## el greco 1

εφ οσον εισαι απο κερκυρα και θελεις να χρεισιμοποιησεις το logo για τον αυτοματισμο μπωρο να σε βοηθησω. εχεις πμ

----------


## Samios60

εντάξει το θέμα αυτοματισμού αλλά αν η γεννήτρια είναι βενζίνης τι γίνεται με την τροφοδοσία βενζίνης και τον αέρα(τσοκ) θέλει να τοποθετηθούν βαλβίδες άραγε ?

----------


## el greco 1

Πλουταρχε εχεις σκοπο να κανεις εφαρμογη με γεννητρια βενζινης? λογικα θα πρεπει να μπει κατι ωστε να τραβαει το τσοκ στην εκκινηση και μετα απο καποιο χρονο να το επαναφερει εφ οσον ο κινητηρας δουλεψει, ετσι δεν ειναι? βαλβιδες που λες τι ενωεις.

----------


## thanasisHP

χρειάζεται και μια συσκευή με ηχογραφημενες βρισιές οταν δεν παίρνει εμπρός η γεννήτρια.

----------


## vasilllis

> εντάξει το θέμα αυτοματισμού αλλά αν η γεννήτρια είναι βενζίνης τι γίνεται με την τροφοδοσία βενζίνης και τον αέρα(τσοκ) θέλει να τοποθετηθούν βαλβίδες άραγε ?



υπάρχουν βαλβίδες ηλεκτρονικές για το τσοκ.
διαφορετικά δεν παίρνει μπροστά.

----------


## PUNTOmania

αν και παλιό το θέμα....

τι έχω κάνει σε μένα...

έχω μια γεννήτρια Hyundai HY9000 βενζίνης χωρίς μίζα, μονοφασική, στο κτήριο μου μένω είναι δουλειά σπίτι μαζί... το κτήριο έχει περισσότερους υπο-πίνακες κτλ.

πριν 3-4 χρόνια ειχαμε έντονες διακοπές ρεύματος και μεγάλες διάρκειας... ειδικά το χειμώνα. οπότε και την αγόρασα, το πρόβλημα ήταν πώς την συνδέουμε στο δίκτυο και πού!

ο υπό-πίνακας του υπογείου... εκτός απο το σπίτι δίνει στα πιεστικά για το νερό, στο ρακ του δικτύου μου και σε 2 καυστήρες ακόμα μαζί με το σύστημα των ηλιακών που έχω.

οπότε θα έπρεπε να τροφοδοτήσω αυτών τον πίνακα με την γεννήτρια.


δίπλα απ τον πίνακα του υπογείου μπήκε ένας ακόμα ο οποίος μέσα έχει τα 2 ρελέ με την μανδάλωση και βοηθητικές επαφές, 3 χρονικά και τις ασφάλειες.

οπότε το σκεπτικό ήταν... ενα χρονικό για την ΔΕΗ, ένα χρονικό για την γεννήτρια και ένα χρονικό που σβήνει την γεννήτρια όταν έρθει η ΔΕΗ.


δηλαδή, κόβετε το ρευμα, πάω βάζω μπροστά την γεννήτρια, μετά απο 10δευ οπλίζει το ρελέ της, με το που έρθει το ρεύμα απ την ΔΕΗ μετράει το χρονικό του σβησίματος μέχρι το 20, σβήνει η γεννήτρια και μετά ξενικά να μετρά το χρονικό της ΔΕΗ για 20δευ ώστε να οπλίσει το ρελέ της ΔΕΗ

το σύστημα δουλεύει πολύ ωραία εδώ και 3 χρόνια.

και μου σηκώνει όλο το σπίτι μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα.


η ίδια γεννήτρια υπάρχει και με μίζα.... οπότε θα την πάρω κάποια στιγμή... και απλά σε εκείνη θα πρέπει να φτιάξω ένα πρόσθετο κύκλωμα που θα πρέπει να συντηρεί την μπαταρία της και να την βάζει μπροστά.

εντολή για την ενέργεια αυτή την έχω ήδη απ το χρονικό σβησίματος... οπότε στην ουσία θέλει ένα χρόνικο να χτυπάει την μίζα για 1δευ και να σταματά για 10δευ και ένα 2ο χρονικό το οποίο να κόει το 1ο εφόσον έχει πάρει τάση απ την γεννήτρια που πήρε μπροστά... κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα στα πρόχειρα...θέλει λίγο μελετη με χαρτί και μολύβι..οταν έρθει η ώρα.

----------


## vasilllis

κοίτα μόνο να στείλεις κανέναν δεητζη στον άλλο κόσμο..δεν είναι παιχνίδια αυτά.

----------


## PUNTOmania

> κοίτα μόνο να στείλεις κανέναν δεητζη στον άλλο κόσμο..δεν είναι παιχνίδια αυτά.



Κάνε εικόνα τον αυτοματισμό μου...Και μετά πετα την π@παρια σου. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A600FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Samios60

ναι αλλα δεν μας λες για το θέμα βενζίνης και τσοκ ...τώρα τα ανοίγεις και κλείνεις με το χέρι μετα ????

----------


## vasilllis

> Κάνε εικόνα τον αυτοματισμό μου...Και μετά πετα την π@παρια σου. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A600FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



αλίμονο .τόσα χρόνια αυτά κάνω εικόνα και πετάω π@παριες.



> ναι αλλα δεν μας λες για το θέμα βενζίνης και τσοκ ...τώρα τα ανοίγεις και κλείνεις με το χέρι μετα ????



https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...&_osacat=33550
πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις κάποιο ηλεκτρικό choke.

----------


## PUNTOmania

μα καλά είναι δυνατόν γεννήτρια με μίζα.. να μην έχει αυτόματο τσοκ και αντλία υποπίεσης?

----------


## Samios60

> μα καλά είναι δυνατόν γεννήτρια με μίζα.. να μην έχει αυτόματο τσοκ και αντλία υποπίεσης?



οι μικρές γεννήτριες βενζίνης δεν έχουν

----------


## alefgr

Εδώ και 4 με 5 χρόνια δουλεύω ένα δικής μου σχεδίασης ATS πάνω σε μια μικρή γεννήτρια των 2,8 Kw. Πέρσι μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα το λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι της βενζίνης, με αποτέλεσμα να μου χυθεί αρκετή στο πάτωμα του εργαστηρίου. Η ατέλεια του αυτοματισμού είναι ότι δεν έχω έλεγχο στο άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο της βενζίνης. Άραγε υπάρχει ηλεκτρική βαλβίδα που να δουλεύει στα 12 volts και να επιτρέπει ή να αποκλείει την διέλευση του καυσίμου; Και αν ναι, δεν θα πρέπει αυτή να βιδωθεί απευθείας στο ρεζερβουάρ στην θέση του υπάρχοντος χειροκίνητου διακόπτη;

----------


## PUNTOmania

> Εδώ και 4 με 5 χρόνια δουλεύω ένα δικής μου σχεδίασης ATS πάνω σε μια μικρή γεννήτρια των 2,8 Kw. Πέρσι μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα το λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι της βενζίνης, με αποτέλεσμα να μου χυθεί αρκετή στο πάτωμα του εργαστηρίου. Η ατέλεια του αυτοματισμού είναι ότι δεν έχω έλεγχο στο άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο της βενζίνης. Άραγε υπάρχει ηλεκτρική βαλβίδα που να δουλεύει στα 12 volts και να επιτρέπει ή να αποκλείει την διέλευση του καυσίμου; Και αν ναι, δεν θα πρέπει αυτή να βιδωθεί απευθείας στο ρεζερβουάρ στην θέση του υπάρχοντος χειροκίνητου διακόπτη;



για βαλβίδα... ψάξε από συστήματα υγραερίου αυτοκινήτου, μετά τον διακόπτη βάλτην

http://autogas-systems.gr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=271

----------


## alefgr

Αρκετά φθηνή η βαλβίδα. Δεν γράφει την τάση λειτουργίας, αλλά μάλλον είναι απίθανο να μην είναι για 12 volts, αφού προορίζεται για αυτοκίνητα. Τον μόνο ενδοιασμό που έχω, είναι το πώς θα συνδεθεί με τον διακόπτη βενζίνης. Αν κάνω την ένωση μεταξύ τους με το ίδιο λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι, πάλι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μου κοπεί.

Άραγε υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο, αντί για λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι, κάτι σε μεταλλικό και εύκαμπτο, ώστε να μην έχω κανένα φόβο διαρροής από αυτό;

----------


## PUNTOmania

> Αρκετά φθηνή η βαλβίδα. Δεν γράφει την τάση λειτουργίας, αλλά μάλλον είναι απίθανο να μην είναι για 12 volts, αφού προορίζεται για αυτοκίνητα. Τον μόνο ενδοιασμό που έχω, είναι το πώς θα συνδεθεί με τον διακόπτη βενζίνης. Αν κάνω την ένωση μεταξύ τους με το ίδιο λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι, πάλι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μου κοπεί.
> 
> Άραγε υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο, αντί για λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι, κάτι σε μεταλλικό και εύκαμπτο, ώστε να μην έχω κανένα φόβο διαρροής από αυτό;



Για ψάξε σε εξαρτήματα για σκάφη...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A600FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sv9cvk

> Εδώ και 4 με 5 χρόνια δουλεύω ένα δικής μου σχεδίασης ATS πάνω σε μια μικρή γεννήτρια των 2,8 Kw. Πέρσι μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα το λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι της βενζίνης, με αποτέλεσμα να μου χυθεί αρκετή στο πάτωμα του εργαστηρίου. Η ατέλεια του αυτοματισμού είναι ότι δεν έχω έλεγχο στο άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο της βενζίνης. Άραγε υπάρχει ηλεκτρική βαλβίδα που να δουλεύει στα 12 volts και να επιτρέπει ή να αποκλείει την διέλευση του καυσίμου; Και αν ναι, δεν θα πρέπει αυτή να βιδωθεί απευθείας στο ρεζερβουάρ στην θέση του υπάρχοντος χειροκίνητου διακόπτη;




Αλεξανδρε δες για βαλβιδα υποπιεσης απο μηχανακι . Παιζει το ρολο του αυτοματου ρουμπινετου , εχει εισοδο καυσιμου απο τεποζιτο και εξοδο προς καρμπ , εχει ακομα ενα σωληνακι που παει στην εισαγωγη (εκει θελει στην εφαρμογη σου πατεντα) και "διαβαζει " υποπιεση οταν μιζαρει ο κινητηρας! 
Αν εξαιρεσεις την μετατροπη που θελει στην εισαγωγη , ειναι μια ευκολη και απλη λυση!! :Wink:

----------


## Vagelis64

Καλησπερα.
Σχετικα με auto start γεννητριας , ξερω οτι πρεπει να κοπουν και οι 3 φασεις (σε περιπτωση 3φασικου) για να ξεκινησει η γεννητρια. Μονοφασικη παροχη, πιο ευκολη.
Εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ειναι κατι απλο , οπως και για το 600 (κατ εμε).
Ελεγκτης 3 φασεων χρειαζεται , συνηθως 1 relay σε καθε φαση ή καλυτερα 3 optocoupler , μετα κυκλωμα με πυλες και στην συνεχεια ρελες να ξεκιναει γεννητρια.
Αυτα τα απλα. Υστερα ανατροφοδοτηση αρχικου κυκλωματος (ελεγχος στροφων κινητηρα  ή επιτηρητης τασης εξοδου γεννητριας) αν ξεκινησει η γεννητρια να σταματησει να οπλιζει ο ρελες εκκινησης. Οπως και χρονοκυκλωμα, σε περιπτωση που επανελθει η αρχικη 3φασικη ή μονοφασικη ταση να γινει off η γεννητρια σε καθορισμενο χρονο και οχι αμεσως. Ολλα αυτα με αυτοματισμο και χρονοκυκλωματα. 
2η περιπτωση με προγραμματισμο Arduino ή pic 
Αν θες ρωταω γνωστο μου περι προβληματος σου , αν το εχει υλοποιησει καπου . Ασχολειται με αυτοματισμους, οπως και εγω παλαιοτερα. Ισως ξερει , το εχει ξανακανει και μπορει να σε βοηθησει . Η ερωτηση  θα ειναι μονο για 1η περιπτωση υλοποιησης  και οχι για 2η προγραμματισμου.
Αποτι το βλεπω, πολυ λιγοτερα απο την μιση τιμη που ανεφερες. Αν θες τον ρωταω. Καλο υπολοιπο.

----------


## Vagelis64

> Γεία σας,,,,
> ψαχνώ να βρώ ετοιμο συστηματακι το οποίο θα μπορει να δει οτι κοπηκε το ρευμα, να δςσει εντολη να βαλει η γεννητρια μπροστα, και οταν ερθει το ρευμα να την ξανακλεισσι και να γυρίσει στο διτκυο.
> ακουγεται απλο...αλλα με μια ερευνα που εκανα τετοιοι ετοιμοι πινακες πωλούνται γυρώ στα 600 ευρώ....πολλα δεν ειναι>?>?
> 
> παρακαλώ οποιος μπορεί να βοηθησει,να βρώ ετοιμη την πλακετα που θα τα ελεγχει αυτα,και απλα να βαλω μεγαλυτερα ρελε για το 220.
> ευχαριστώ
> επισης  οποιοσ μπορει ας παραθέσει ενα σχεδιο για το πώς συνδέονται -γενητρια-πινακας-Δεή.





Καλησπερα.
Σχετικα με auto start γεννητριας , ξερω οτι πρεπει να κοπουν και οι 3 φασεις (σε περιπτωση 3φασικου) για να ξεκινησει η γεννητρια. Μονοφασικη παροχη, πιο ευκολη.
Εχεις δικιο οτι δεν ειναι κατι απλο , οπως και για το 600 (κατ εμε).
Ελεγκτης 3 φασεων χρειαζεται , συνηθως 1 relay σε καθε φαση ή καλυτερα 3 optocoupler , μετα κυκλωμα με πυλες και στην συνεχεια ρελες να ξεκιναει γεννητρια.
Αυτα τα απλα. Υστερα ανατροφοδοτηση αρχικου κυκλωματος (ελεγχος στροφων κινητηρα  ή επιτηρητης τασης εξοδου γεννητριας) αν ξεκινησει η γεννητρια να σταματησει να οπλιζει ο ρελες εκκινησης. Οπως και χρονοκυκλωμα, σε περιπτωση που επανελθει η αρχικη 3φασικη ή μονοφασικη ταση να γινει off η γεννητρια σε καθορισμενο χρονο και οχι αμεσως. Ολλα αυτα με αυτοματισμο και χρονοκυκλωματα. 
2η περιπτωση με προγραμματισμο Arduino ή pic 
Αν θες ρωταω γνωστο μου περι προβληματος σου , αν το εχει υλοποιησει καπου . Ασχολειται με αυτοματισμους, οπως και εγω παλαιοτερα. Ισως ξερει , το εχει ξανακανει και μπορει να σε βοηθησει . Η ερωτηση  θα ειναι μονο για 1η περιπτωση υλοποιησης  και οχι για 2η προγραμματισμου.
Αποτι το βλεπω, πολυ λιγοτερα απο την μιση τιμη που ανεφερες. Αν θες τον ρωταω. Καλο υπολοιπο.

----------


## Vagelis64

> Καλησπέρα.Παιδιά θέλω να κάνω αυτό ακριβώς που ρωτάει και φίλος εδώ.Σε βουνό που υπάρχει πομπός ωστε όταν πέφτει η ΔΕΗ να παίρνει μπροστά η γεννήτρια.Ισχύς της γεννήτριας κάπου στα 2kva.Υπάρχει τίποτε έτοιμη αυτή η πλακέτα?Σίγουρα υπάρχει αλλά που θα την βρούμε είναι το θέμα.




Τσεκαρισε απαντηση που εγραψα πιο πανω στον "Lasenio" , ο γνωστος που αναφερω καποτε ειχε σχεση με "βουνισιες" κεραιες  νομιζω. Θες να τον ρωτησω περί προβλήματος σου ;

----------


## alefgr

> Αλεξανδρε δες για βαλβιδα υποπιεσης απο μηχανακι . Παιζει το ρολο του αυτοματου ρουμπινετου , εχει εισοδο καυσιμου απο τεποζιτο και εξοδο προς καρμπ , εχει ακομα ενα σωληνακι που παει στην εισαγωγη (εκει θελει στην εφαρμογη σου πατεντα) και "διαβαζει " υποπιεση οταν μιζαρει ο κινητηρας! 
> Αν εξαιρεσεις την μετατροπη που θελει στην εισαγωγη , ειναι μια ευκολη και απλη λυση!!



Όλα αυτά που μου ανέφερες μου ακούγονται "κινέζικα", αφού είμαι παντελώς άσχετος με τέτοιου είδους θέματα. Πάντα ότι είχε σχέση με μηχανικά μέρη ήταν η αντιπάθειά μου.

Πάντως μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα με Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου διαπίστωσα ότι μιλούσα με παντελώς άσχετο άτομο, αφού δεν ήξερε αν η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα που πουλούσε είναι normal-close ή normal-open, μου υπέδειξε να αποτανθώ σε τοπικό συνεργείο που εγκαθιστούν υγραέριο στα αυτοκίνητα. Οπότε είμαι σε αναμονή.

----------

